# cannot extract a zip file in warrrock game



## peakaboo77 (Jan 4, 2010)

well i try opening warrock and the little window opeans and it downloads and just as it gets to 100% it says *Cannot extract a zip file [updater.zip] !
and the only option i have is to cancel so wat can i do??:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Log into Windows with admin rights, disable your antivirus, make a backup copy of Version.cfg, then follow the instructions below.

From http://warriornation.net/Forum/showthread.php?t=295274


> Updater.Zip and [PF_?_?_] errors:
> 
> Go to your Warrock Directory, C:/Program Files/WarRock/ . Find the file called Version.cfg and remove EVERYTHING there and paste this:
> 
> ...


----------

